# Anyone Going To IMTS?



## Richard King 2 (Aug 17, 2018)

I will be going to the IMTS show next month in Chicago.  I'll be there Monday, Tuesday and 1/2 day Wednesday.  (10, 11. 12).  I will be hanging out the first few hours inside the DAPRA Booth.  North Building 3 rd level, booth # 236246.  Those attending, maybe we can all meet for a Beverage and a $12.00 hot dog...lol   Rich


----------



## vtcnc (Aug 19, 2018)

I wish I was going Richard it would be a pleasure to meet you face to face. Do you ever do FABTech or EastTec shows? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard King 2 (Aug 23, 2018)

Not really....I used to go to other shows in Detroit, Charlotte and LA.  Never made to the East Coast.  I always worked the BIAX of Dapra booth.  This show I will be going as a visitor and not a worker.


----------



## Cheeseking (Aug 23, 2018)

I attend every one as part of my job but usually with the owner or a contingent of my Engineers. We go hard and cover a lot of ground.
Last year we bought a few multi axis machines and one with a Fanuc tending robot. 
I can say last year it was 99% all about lasers, robots, 3D printing and multi-tasking machines.


----------



## vtcnc (Aug 23, 2018)

I was at FABTech last year. It’s amazing and I’d recommend to anyone in fabrication. But I really want to get to IMTS next year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard King 2 (Aug 24, 2018)

The IMTS show is in Chicago every other year.   Last year it was in Italy.  Then back here in 2 years and the next year in Germany and back here in 4, etc.


----------



## Karl_T (Aug 25, 2018)

My son goes every year. He heads the team that buys seven figures worth of new machines every year. All the vendors  drop everything and come right over when he stops by. Plus he won't be paying for any food or drink. The top end machinery his company buys is just unbelievable in its capabilities.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Aug 25, 2018)

Free food and drink?   Where can I sign up to follow him around....LOL


----------



## Cheeseking (Sep 11, 2018)

Heading there in the AM. Might have to inadvertently get “lost” from my group and go check out the new Tormach at AB tools booth

Also planning to run down to tubalcain/ Mr Pete’s shop open house in Streator IL on Sat. Not sure what to expect but it should be interesting.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 13, 2018)

I just got home last night after spending 2 1/2 days at the show.    Saw some amazing things.  The new 3 D plastic and Metal printing Additive MFG-ing is amazing. I was walking in the Big hall where all the Big builders have booths and met Don Bailey of Suburban Tool.   We talked about possibly doing a class out there sometime.


----------



## Cheeseking (Sep 15, 2018)

Just got back from MrPete’s open house. Wow. Must have been at least 200 people there +|- A line out the door 20 deep to chat with the man for a few so I just wandered around checked out his outside shop garage and talked to several nice folks. There were from Canada, Cali, OH, MI, MN,KY TX IN, IL and more. Quite a few wives and sig others as well. Weather was good, a little warm but way better than rain! He had plenty of water, soda, coffee cookies, hot dogs, sandwiches which was very generous of him. Parking went well everyone lined up in the street and surrounding yards. His neighbors were very accommodating. 
I’m sure he will be posting a video of it with descriptions of the goings on. I went with a friend and we rolled out before the door prizes were given out. they looked really nice esp the vise and the Niagara carbide endmill sets...


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 16, 2018)

On Wednesday we left around 1:00 and as I was leaving I walked by Suburban Tool and Guess who was inside it?  Don Bailey.   Also in the Mobil Oil Booth they had this cool race car chair my son Alex had to drive and crash....lol.  All in all the show was amazing and fun.  I hope to go to it again in 2020.  I was talking to Biax Germany and next September we are planning 2 Austrian classes after Eurotec so I can attend it.


----------

